# Looking for artists for a commonwealth



## FranzMerz (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi all!!! I am a Furry artist and I would like to meet other artists in this field! I mostly draw NSFW content and that's why I can't show my work on this forum. BUT if you are a single artist like me, we can connect and chat in discord (well, or here)

I would like to create a group of NSFW artists so we can share our art and discuss it!

So, what do you think?

My discord FranzGebiss#3680


----------

